
Solving JVM Performance Problems with Profilers: Wallclock vs. CPU Time Edition - rlmw
https://www.opsian.com/blog/solving-performance-problems-with-profilers-wallclock-vs-cpu-time/
======
rlmw
I find most developers I've met don't notice the distinction between the two
types of time - I'd be interested to know whether people on HN have thought
about it much before?

